# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Mini-itx P4!

## cbsf

Πάνω που πήρα την Epia, βγήκε στο μίνι μέγεθος μητρική pentium 4!!!

http://www.ultim8pc.co.uk/index.asp?sec ... dd=3#LV670

 ::

----------


## sdd

Einai omws fanless?

Egw kathoti to thelw gia 24/7 outdoors use, tha protimhsw to 533MHz ESP5000 CPU - gia Linux AP kanei

Apo pou to agorases?

Bghke kai to HardBack PC (2nd Chance plc) , neo case, kai se fanless, USB ports, alla den thelw to HD

http://www.2ndchancepc.co.uk/hardback-pc.html

yparxe kanena allo source gia to sygkekrimeno?

----------


## cbsf

Εμ, προφανώς και θα θέλει fan! Pentium4 είναι  ::  Ούτως ή άλλως είναι υπερβολή για AP, αλλά δεν παύει να είναι ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον προϊόν για projects.

Εγώ πήρα την Epia 800 από το ultim8pc.co.uk, που είναι με fan, και την έβαλα σε ένα κουτί Minicube από το ίδιο μαγαζί. Το Minicube είναι πολύ μικρότερο από τα Shuttle και είαι .....απλά τρέλλα!!!!

Δες φωτό στο λίνκ "UK photos" @ http://www.geocities.com/kharvatis/awmn
Το έχω με Dlink 520+ και τρέχει remote admin, και το μόνο που θέλει είναι ένα καλώδιο για ρεύμα!

----------


## orion

> \
> Εγώ πήρα την Epia 800 από το ultim8pc.co.uk, που είναι με fan, και την έβαλα σε ένα κουτί Minicube από το ίδιο μαγαζί. Το Minicube είναι πολύ μικρότερο από τα Shuttle και είαι .....απλά τρέλλα!!!!
> !


poso sou vgike to mali?
paradosi stin agglia e?

----------


## bakolaz

CBSF ωραίο νούμερο αυτό που έχει ο κόμβος σου.Ελπίζω όταν αρχίσεις να λειτουργείς να μην έρθει και η συντέλεια του κόσμου  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Bghke kai to HardBack PC (2nd Chance plc) , neo case, kai se fanless, USB ports, alla den thelw to HD
> 
> http://www.2ndchancepc.co.uk/hardback-pc.html
> 
> yparxe kanena allo source gia to sygkekrimeno?


Επειδή ασχολούμε αρκετό καιρό με τα SFF (Small Form Factor) pcs να σου πω ότι βγήκε στο τέλος της προηγούμενης άνοιξης. Η μαμά εταιρία είναι η http://www.lex.com.tw

Είναι πολύ μικρά και πέρνουν δίσκους 2,5'' από laptop. Δεν χωράει CD-ROM ή floppy σε αυτό το case (δεν έχει καν floppy connentor το motherboard αν θυμάμαι καλά), αλλά μπορείς να κάνεις εγκατάσταση με ανοιχτό κουτί από CD-ROM που θα συνδέσεις και όταν ολοκληρωθεί το κλείνεις. Νομίζω ότι υποστηρίζει και USB boot, οπότε ένα CD-ROM σε εξωτερικό case θα κάνει την ίδια δουλειά.

Πολύ με γαργαλάει η ιδέα ενός silent EPIA  ::  

wiresounds

----------


## sdd

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sdd
> 
> Bghke kai to HardBack PC (2nd Chance plc) , neo case, kai se fanless, USB ports, alla den thelw to HD
> 
> http://www.2ndchancepc.co.uk/hardback-pc.html
> 
> yparxe kanena allo source gia to sygkekrimeno?
> 
> 
> ...


Brhka kai egw th Lex alla tyxaia, molis proxthes - polla apo ta ITX sites den anaferoun auto to form factor case

Bgazoun kai ena neo motherboard pou tha exei video capture on-board (4 inputs), video out, watchdog timers kai digital I/O ports!!!!!
Oti prepei gia security applications kai merika industrial projects
Mallon tha to deixoun sth Cebit

ayta gia na ta kaneis me embedded boards prin ligo kairo eprepe na xodepseis mia periousia

To shmantiko einai oti to fanless EPIA motherboard mporei na dexthei ATA-compatible Compact Flash card - opote me mia 32mb mporeis na fortwseis to meshAP, h mikrotera AP images - kai bebaia pane kai panw apo Gigabyte

Epeidh exw asxolhthei me embedded/industrial designs, ta prwta 
pragmata pou xalane einai to fan kai to hard disk - mexri twra yphrxe to panakribo disk-on-chip kai xreiazotan kati apithanes hackeries gia na tou baleis Linux images - twra opoiosdhpote mporei na to kanei

To USB port einai poly xrhsimo - mporei na baleis fthnes cameres, h akoma kai tis nees Sony me USB streaming - syn ola ta alla, p.x. fthna USB port WLAN, external sound devices (Creative Labs Extigy, exw kapoio project pou th xriazetai), k.l.p.

Gia douleies me mobile platforms, kollas kai ena - mikro- 15 inch LCD display (to kouti einai nomizw 24 x 18 cm) me 300 Euro kai eisai etoimos - merikoi milane kai gia - peripou - "wearable"projects, me ligh fantasia ola ginontai  ::

----------

